# ImFamous Film



## Bombsii (Jul 31, 2009)

According to this site, Sheldon Turner is going to create a movie adaption of the game inFamous.

To be honest I'm not sure what to think of this. I absoutely adore ImFamous as a game and its a pleasure to play but as I'm sure we all know game to movie adaptions don't often work, but can this one? What do you people think?


----------

